

Ask HN: What does Y Combinator mean? - o_s_m

How did it get its name?
======
cwperkins
Its a fixed point combinator in lambda calculus.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-
point_combinator#Y_combin...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fixed-
point_combinator#Y_combinator)

------
dalke
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator_%28company%29](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Y_Combinator_%28company%29)

~~~
o_s_m
Thank you.

